# Limits off Intracoastal



## addjdd (Jul 26, 2011)

Air temp - 65
Water temp - 64
Water clarity - stained to clear
Cuts and drains off Intracoastal near Port Arthur 

Day started off cloudy and muggy. Turned off clear and windy around 11:30.
Caught 2-man limit of Specs to 22 inches between 9:30 and 11:00.
Fish holding on drops from 3 to 7 feet early and moved up to shallower mud around 1:00 PM
Continued catching fish after tide change at noon and started picking up trout up to 22 inches for fun. 
90% of fish caught on Texas Roach TTF Killer Flats Minnows and Trout Killers and better fish with gold/black Shiney Hiney jig heads. Shiney Hiney and Texas Roach combo outfished regular jig heads two to one on better fish.

I had a great day with my buddy, Wesley Trevino.


----------

